# Where to start?



## TayNune (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello! I'm in a bit of a pickle in training my 4 budgies. Originally, I had 2, and the progress in their training was going slowly, but surely. Training 2 budgies at the same time was very tough. However, with owning 2 cats, they were very quiet. Long story short, after a lot of research, I thought that perhaps the reason they never sang was that they didn't feel safe.
So, I decided to get 2 more, and make a mini flock, and they are now noisey and playful as ever, and actually dance at the bottom of the cage to tease the cats.
However, none of them react positively to my hand anymore. I can pick them up with treat sticks, but they are all terrified of me. Where do I even start to bond with them? My schedule is extremely hectic and I cannot dedicate set times or even that I will have training time every day.

When I get home, I put their perch up, open the cage door, and walk away. They come out on their own- and that's their playtime (with the cats put away, of course.) 
Any advice or help would be appreciated, and I already read the training and bonding articles, but they seem geared towards owners with only one budgie.
Thank you!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

In order to tame a budgie, whether it is just one or more, the necessary time required to work with them must be met and before starting with the actual hands-on training, the foundations of trust between pets and owner must be established. 
You can take 20 minutes out of your daily time to do a short training session. With 4 budgies sharing the same cage, it's more difficult to reach results, so you can opt by working with the budgie who is showing more promise and is more receptive to you. 
By doing one-on-one daily sessions with your budgie and spending good quality time with him/her you will be well on your way of solidifying the bond and this will in turn make it easier for your other budgies to learn to trust you, to no longer see you as a potential threat and to be more open to you.

For the overall safety and well being of your budgies, it's best that their cage is placed in a cat free room. 
The same things goes when your budgies are having their out cage time. 
Even if your budgies are in the cage, a cat can still attack and seriously injure a pet bird. Remember these are irrational animals who can and will react by instinct. 
Take a look at this link for the detailed information and please follow the recommendations: http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/329945-cats-dogs-predators-birds-prey.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
I agree with aluz

Having your budgies cage in an area where the cats are when you are not at home really isn't in your budgies' best interest. 
It would be best to have them in a cat-free room.*


----------

